# Nor. Cal ADBSI May 21 & 22



## CaADBA

*









Please come join us at
Martinez Waterfront Park
Martinez Horseman's Association
Martinez, CA

ON
Saturday, May 21 at 8:00am - May 22 at 2:00pm

Visit us on facebook @
California APBT Association | Facebook

Further details
The California APBTA will host 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 1 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Sunday 
For more information contact Garland 925-525-3661 or Al 510-772-1085*​


----------



## American_Pit13

Doug you going? I am going to try to get to this one. Got some bad news on my car today but its not that far so I think I can work it


----------



## Black Rabbit

Awww Fudge!!!!!!!! I wanted to go but I'll be in Reno with my mom


----------



## CaADBA




----------



## performanceknls

any word on who's judging?


----------



## CaADBA

Saturday 
Ron Wolfe 
Sharon Sundy

Sunday 
TBA

Weight Pull 
Shawn Watson


----------



## CaADBA

Theres been a correction. Ron Wolfe is not able to judge, we would have loved to have had him come. 

The new judge is Gary Hammonds. We look forward to you coming to show this man your dog. Also Robin Kuhns will be judging on Sunday. We are fortunate to be having such judges . Come out and join us!

Sharon Sundy
Gary Hammonds
Robin Kuhns

Shawn Watson for weight pull


----------



## Kathleen

I wish I could go. Too far  
Have fun everyone!


----------



## performanceknls

YAY I hope to have my 3 pups go out and represent Performance Knls! GO XENA, CRIXUS, and EARL!!


----------



## Eric

Man, I want to go so bad!!! It's not that far from my house, maybe 40mins or so. 

I'm super interested in getting Whitman into weight pull, but as a hobby since he is a rescue. I know I can get one of those registrations that would allow us to compete in weight pull, I just forget the actual name of it.

I'm hoping to make it either on saturday or sunday and meet new people. Maybe meet some cool GP peeps!


----------



## American_Pit13

Me, Grandma, Crixus, Xena.. And maybe some others will be out Sat for sure and maybe Sun.


----------



## Angie

lol no dog aggressive people allowed


----------



## Eric

Well I won't be able to go on saturday. A couple of my team mates have are fighting in San Francisco on the 21st, but I will definitely be heading out there sunday!

When do the gates open for spectators on the 22nd?

Thanks


----------



## CaADBA

I'll be there bright and early. If you come before 6 am be waiting with coffee and donuts please .


----------



## Elvisfink

Hotel room is booked! We're looking foward to seeing everyone, but not the 7 hour drive from Orange County.


----------



## American_Pit13

My beautiful new van blew a head gasket but is in the shop now so I am still pushing to try and make it out on Sat


----------



## Elvisfink

American_Pit13 said:


> My beautiful new van blew a head gasket but is in the shop now so I am still pushing to try and make it out on Sat


I hope you can make it up on Saturday. It would be great to see you, Xena and Crixus. Lori and I are leaving early Friday morning so we can have lunch at Za Pizza in San Francisco. Friday is Potesto (Red Potato and Pesto) pizza special. We're staying at the Marriott in Walnut Creek it's only 15 minute away from the show grounds and 30 minute on BART into the city. Plus they have really good weekend rates and only charge $35 extra for the dogs. I hope you guys can make it!!!!!

While we're up there we're gonna try this place out. Bulldog BBQ


----------



## Eric

Well it looks like I'll be able to make it on the 21st now! One of my friends pulled out of his fight because he has finals and needs to get ready for that and the promoter is having a hard time finding an opponant for my other team mate. I doubt they'd get someone to take it in a week.

I'm excitied to go to my first show, especially an ADBA one. I'm looking forward to see beautiful dogs, meet new people as well as some from the GoPitbull fam  To be honest, I'm not sure what everyone looks like, so I'll keep my eye open for dogs I recognize from here  lol I'll be sure to come and introduce myself 

Elvis, I know exactly where Bulldog BBQ is in SF! I was up there one day working and drove by it. It was around lunchtime and I wanted to get some so bad lol. I'm going to have to try it out too haha


----------



## American_Pit13

Eric said:


> Well it looks like I'll be able to make it on the 21st now! One of my friends pulled out of his fight because he has finals and needs to get ready for that


Ya I have finals starting that Monday after the show as well lol.

I really think I can make it unless I get some bad news from the shop. This has been such a hassle I wouldn't doubt more bs coming my way, but I am 95% sure we will make it out Sat. Sun I am not coming though as I need to at least study some for finals lol.


----------



## CaADBA

Elvis, Advice from a local foodie. 

If your eating BBQ in the city, Go up Haight and check out this place.... MMM MMM!
Memphis Minnie's Barbeque Joint And Smokehouse

If you want BBQ at the show, there is only one place in Martinez that gets my thumbs up. 
Kinder's - Martinez, CA

Sweet potato fries, ribs, chicken, best damn sandwiches you've ever had, and an award winning BBQ sauce.

Also Walnut Creek has one of the highest restaurant per capita in the nation. For when your hungry after the show. For breakfast check out Katys Kreek or Hickory Pit, depending on what your looking for, both awesome choices.


----------



## meno222

i been procrastinating and i havent booked a room for saturday night so i could stay for the sunday show. any of you guys know a good cheap hotels around that area..gas is expensive so iam looking for the cheapest.. thanks in advanced..


----------



## Eric

Ok, well I opened my mouth too soon about going on saturday lol.. My team mate who had a hard time getting matched up, got an opponent today, not 6 hours after I posted thinking he wasn't going to get one :hammer:

I have a fight on July 1st and the guy who I'm going to fight is on the same card as my friend next week, so I'm going to go check him out too. See how he is so I can whoop him up  lol

So sunday I will be there for sure!! I hate when my plans get switched so much!  hahaha. Any idea on what time things start on sunday?


----------



## Elvisfink

meno222 said:


> i been procrastinating and i havent booked a room for saturday night so i could stay for the sunday show. any of you guys know a good cheap hotels around that area..gas is expensive so iam looking for the cheapest.. thanks in advanced..


I think this is the cheapest $59 a night and they are dog friendly. See you at the show.

Motel 6 Walnut Creek #19
2389 N Main St
I-680 Exit # 47 At N Main St
Walnut Creek, CA, 94596
Phone: (925) 935-4010 
FAX: (925) 906-0860


----------



## CaADBA

That one is kinda seedy, most motel 6s or 8s in the area are... There's another one much closer to the show site on Alhambra Ave in Martinez. Probly just as classy . The marriot Elvis is staying at is very nice. The Hilton and holiday inn in concord are also closer and very nice.


----------



## American_Pit13

Just a bump

Taking place this weekend.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I wish I could go to this one.  That's ok I got the big "Yes" from Ryan about July :woof: :woof: NM here we come


----------



## American_Pit13

kg420 said:


> I wish I could go to this one.  That's ok I got the big "Yes" from Ryan about July :woof: :woof: NM here we come


I wouldn't get your heart set on NM.. With the way things are going I don't see me having the $1,000 to make that long of a trip but I will know mid June  If I don't have the fully money for NM though it will leave me with the money to make multiple shows here in CA.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Aww poo that sounded like fun too. Yea just let me know, I'll go to some CA shows with ya


----------



## American_Pit13

kg420 said:


> Aww poo that sounded like fun too. Yea just let me know, I'll go to some CA shows with ya


I'll keep you posted. Peggy and I have other reasons for going to Lisas so we are doing our best to push this trip. I have just lost 2 weeks of work over this Van and had some other money snatching life issues pop up as well  Also if we do go its going to be a 4-5 day trip as the show is Fri-Sat and its 18 hours just to Lisas. with the show being 3 hours from there lol. So we are looking at quite a trip


----------



## Black Rabbit

4-5 days sounds good to me. I really need to get out of this town for a bit lol. Too many insane people trying to get up in my business lol. Yea just keep me posted


----------



## CaADBA

The show is this weekend, looks like we will have some beautiful weather. Please dont hesitate to call me personally if you have any questions or concerns. The directions are pretty straight forward, we will have signs up to help guide you. 925 383 3175. It will be nice seeing you again Doug.


----------



## American_Pit13

Just got my van outta the shop today we are ready to go!


----------



## Elvisfink

American_Pit13 said:


> Just got my van outta the shop today we are ready to go!


WhooHoo!!!! See you and the gals on Saturday!!!


----------



## Elvisfink

CaADBA said:


> The show is this weekend, looks like we will have some beautiful weather. Please dont hesitate to call me personally if you have any questions or concerns. The directions are pretty straight forward, we will have signs up to help guide you. 925 383 3175. It will be nice seeing you again Doug.


Sounds Great Dan!!! See you Saturday!!!


----------

